
FDA Approves Magnetic Helmet For Treating Depression - Libertatea
http://www.fastcompany.com/3004658/fda-approves-magnetic-helmet-treating-depression?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company%29
======
webwanderings
Well there's also a better way on it way for managing Bi-polar than using
Lithium.

<http://www.ox.ac.uk/media/news_stories/2013/130108.html>

------
twiceaday
I guess it will help you to think positive.

